# Shoshone Spike!



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey LeftofCenter. Does Glenwood Springs Electric Department still own the power plant? You might start there.
Cheers.


----------



## kentuckyed (Jul 12, 2011)

We often see releases in Aug. I was there today also. Quite a difference. It is my understanding Excel owns the hydro plant now,


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Def a spike.. First lap the Sand bar at Grizzly was there.. not even an hour later it was gone. then this evening it was back! Anyone happen to see a purple maravia cat floated all alone? haha Marty's booted me and my passengers out! (still looking for my oars!)


----------

